# found pregnant stray golden please help



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Hello All,
I hope someone can provide me with some helpful insight. I recently found a stray Golden by my place of work. I had seen her several times on my way to work running loose (running along side busy, fast road). She showed up at work, very timid and hungry. She is also pregnant (wide belly, nipples swollen, waddles when she walks). I do not know how far along she is. I live in Southern Arizona, and could not help but take her in due to fact she is pregnant and the climate here is brutal. I felt that having her puppies in the desert is certainly not ideal. She has a lovely temperament, seems healthy other than the ticks I have taken care of. The problem is I have 2 other dogs. I have not had any experience with introducing a pregnant dog, so I have not intergrated her in with the other dogs. I rotate her and my dogs inside & outside so they can see each other thru the sliding glass door. I also have a wire crate and all seem to be getting use to each other (no real curiosity anymore). However, I am still hesitant to intergrate. We (my family) would love to keep her but we don't know how to manage her pregnancy and our two other beloved pets. I have considered contacting our local no-kill shelter for possible assistance during the pregancy. I could try to keep her here through it but if there is a problem during the labor process my lack of knowledge and experience could be dangerous for her and her litter. I am really torn and need some advice. I want to do what is best for her with the least amount of stress to her. I have been researching the whelping process online since I brought her home. That has given me more cause for concern as I never knew how many things could go wrong. I am normally very confident in my abilities. I am doing the best I can, but am so ill equipped here. Please help.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't offer any advice in the whelping area, but wanted to welcome you to the forum and thank you for taking this poor dog in and keeping her safe. Perhaps you should contact a golden retriever rescue group in your area (you can find a listing at http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm) for assistance. Please let us know what you decide to do, and post some pictures of your dogs when you get a chance.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are so very kind to take in this mother golden in her time of need. Maybe your vet could give you some guidelines, and also help you place the puppies?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You are an angel to take her in.... she so needs you. There are many breeders here that could probably give you some pointers. I would also talk to your vet.... he could be a huge help. Also there is a member here ( kerribears golden kids) who is with rescue in AZ ( I believe.... around the Phx, area.) I hope she ends up staying as a family member..... if you haven't yet owned a golden, you are in for such a treat... A golden rescue could place the pups and make sure they got any care they needed and a loving, forever home. I hope you stay around and let us know as her pregnancy progresses and once the babies are born.

BTW, where in AZ are you??? I was born and raised in Phx and have a sister in Yuma.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

please contact these rescues for some help - 

http://www.golden-retriever.org/

http://www.azgrc.org/


let them know that you are willing to foster her, but need help placing her in a home and help placing her babies. since you aren't asking them to try to take her you will probably get lots of help.

if you don't hear from them - contact your vet's office and ask them for help and advice. 

if there hasn't been any signs of aggression from any of them when they "meet" through the crate, you might want to try to introduce them in person - but i would do one dog at a time. sending both of yours out to meet her might be too stressful of a situation.

good luck, and hopefully some of the breeders on this forum can offer more advice on the whelping process.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome, today is a little slow due to the holiday but I know we have members that can help you. 

Bless you for taking her in.


----------



## Jon D (May 26, 2008)

maybe i missed it above, but are both your own dogs Goldens?
If so they are not usually agressive dogs try monitoring a one on one intro... and see how that goes.
Just keep in mind that dogs can sense what we are feeling so try to remain calm while doing that...
Maybe also try to introduce them to one and other not in your own home where you own pets will feel more obligated to be agressive than in a neutral place.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are an angel to take her in. Hopefully, one of the rescues there will help you!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Bless you for taking the poor girl in. She and those babies need you.
Fear not, there are lots of people here who can and will help you, as will your local GR rescue folks. If you are willing to foster this poor family in need, they will help you to place them. A PPer gave you the link. After today's holiday I'm sure you will be inundated with info and assistance. Meanwhile keep doing what you are doing, showing her love and care, providing safety and climate control, and make sure she drinks and eats.
You can do this!
All the best to you
Sarah


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bless you for helping this poor girl and taking her into your home!!
There are many knowledgeable people here and I'm sure you will get some very good advice on dealing with this situation.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

I have now uploaded pics of her to an album. As far as aggression, at first there was the showing of teeth and slight growling. However, since all seem to understand I am the leader I was able to stop it immediately with my usual Cesar Shhhht! method. I do not allow this close of contact without my being present. My other dogs are of mixed breeds, adopted from ARF (Arizona Rescue Foundation). One is a German Shep/Siberian Husk female mix and the other Greyhound/German Shep male mix. Both very good dogs usually with other dogs. The male can get a little testy at the dog park if another dog (usually dogs not neutered) start trying to dominate him. I usually collect my dogs calmly and leave at that point. I have noticed in the last 3 days more tail wagging even when the strangers are within range. I also feed treats within the group (stray in crate during this process). I would love to use the pack walk to get them more accustomed to one another, but the stray has obviously never been leash walked. She digs in when one is put on her. I really appreciate all the replies and welcome all suggestions.

Oh, and I am south of Tucson


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

She's beautiful  She looks pretty young!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

She looks like a sweetheart! Thank you so much for taking her in and giving her a safe haven.:wave: Do you think it's possible she's lost, and not actually stray? Maybe your vet's office would do a quick check for a microchip for you. Other than that you've already done a great job by keeping her safe and you've already gotten some great advice from other posters about where to turn to for help. Again, thank you. So many other people would have just turned a blind eye to that girl in need.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Yes...I agree, I believe she is well under a year old.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> She looks like a sweetheart! Thank you so much for taking her in and giving her a safe haven.:wave: Do you think it's possible she's lost, and not actually stray? Maybe your vet's office would do a quick check for a microchip for you. Other than that you've already done a great job by keeping her safe and you've already gotten some great advice from other posters about where to turn to for help. Again, thank you. So many other people would have just turned a blind eye to that girl in need.


Unfortunately, I believe she was abandoned. I work for a school and heard rumor of a family living in a trailer in the next lot abandoning 2 dogs. I remember a student of ours a couple of months ago with a dog looking just like this, claiming it was his dog. His family is the one who had to move their trailer as the lot their home was on was sold. I heard from other students that his family abandoned their dogs. So, I am fairly certain she has no home. I bathed her the first day of her arrival, and brushed her some. I took the next day to complete the detangling. She was dirty and matted. She also had no collar. I have considered the possibility I could be wrong in my assumptions. However, I must confess, I believe that anyone who allows their pregnant dog to roam about by a busy highway (I almost hit her one morning on my way to work) and remain tick infested (well over 30 removed) isn't responsible enough to own a dog. I apologize in advance if some do not agree with my thinking here, but that's just my opinion.

I love animals too much to turn a blind eye. I am a glutton for punishment, and take it I will.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, she is a beautiful little girl. I totally agree that anyone who hasn't cared enough to keep her safe is not worthy of having a pet. You are an angel for taking her in and caring for her.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Phelan.froggy said:


> *However, I must confess, I believe that anyone who allows their pregnant dog to roam about by a busy highway (I almost hit her one morning on my way to work) and remain tick infested isn't responsible enough to own a dog*.


No need to apologize. I completely agree with you. It's so sad to think someone would just abandon her at all, but especially heartbreaking considering the condition she's in. Shame on them. And once again, *thank you*!! If you do end up adding her to your family, she is indeed a lucky girl.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

I do plan to contact my vet tomorrow. Can one determine approximately how far along a dog is in her pregancy by just looking at her? Does anyone know a cost guesstimate on having xrays to see how many are in the litter? Unfortunately, this month is the worst possible month for us financially. I understand there are some signals as to impending labor, but since she is out of her normal environment and the effects, I don't know what to expect. I have been sleeping on the couch for the last few days (hubby is not happy with this), but am afraid she might go into labor with complications and my not knowing it. I have NO idea how far along she is. I am so ill equipped for this.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I have sent you a private message...

You should start taking her temperature and chart it...when she is about to go into labour (within 24 hours) her temperature will drop and stay down.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

She does look awfully young. But she is beautiful. 

I know there are signs of when they will be go into labor and I know she needs a whelping box. that's my expertise! LOL

And I also know that since you have treated her so kindly so she will look to for help if she needs it. And she will let you know, or one of your other dogs may let you know. Try to remember that despite what all you have read about whelping is that they have been doing it for generations and it is a natural process. Easier said than done I know. LOL


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Phelan.froggy said:


> I do plan to contact my vet tomorrow. Can one determine approximately how far along a dog is in her pregancy by just looking at her? Does anyone know a cost guesstimate on having xrays to see how many are in the litter? Unfortunately, this month is the worst possible month for us financially. I understand there are some signals as to impending labor, but since she is out of her normal environment and the effects, I don't know what to expect. I have been sleeping on the couch for the last few days (hubby is not happy with this), but am afraid she might go into labor with complications and my not knowing it. I have NO idea how far along she is. I am so ill equipped for this.


Boy, was this sweet angel lucky to find you....you sound like a saint....This dog found u for a reason......Thank you so much for helping her....God works in mysterious ways.....Someday, somehow,you will be rewarded for your kindness.......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are all our breeders..... off enjoying Memorial Day???? watching hockey???? YOU-HOO??????? Seriously, I'm sure one will chime in soon and be able to give you good direction. My only thought would be if you do think she is going into labor, make sure that the other dogs can't get near. Also, I've seen several that have used a hard plastic kiddie pool for a whelping box.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bless you for taking in this poor little pregnant pup.

Honestly, I would strongly advise contacting one of the rescues listed,to see if they could take her and at least keep her through the whelping of her litter. My concern is that there is no way of knowing what breed or size of dog impregnated her. This alone could lead to complications, especially given her apparent young age. And, malnourished as she probably was, that can cause issues as well. 

A rescue will also have a vet or vets who probably give them discounts, so that x-rays or ultrasounds can be done if necessary.

I would also be concerned that she may have picked up a tick borne disease (TBD) or even heartworm. There is some theorizing that TBD's can be passed from the mother to her pups, without them ever being exposed to a tick.

One almost (note-almost) fool proof way to determine labor within 12-24 hours is by taking the bitches temperature on a regular basis.

There are some excellent website regarding pregnancy and whelping, and care of young puppies:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelping.htm

http://www.petbitsforyou.com/pregnant.html

http://www.essortment.com/all/dogspregnancyw_rznj.htm

You always hope for an uneventful whelping, but I would guess that I have seen that less than 50% of the time  Usually it is something minor such as a puppy that just needs some attention to get started breathing, but sometimes it is more serious, such as a breech birth, or a puppy that won't come out at all.

And on this list, in just a few months, we witnessed a breeder lose her beloved bitch during whelping and I myself lost 4 puppies of a litter of 8, at just a few days of age.

Even if the rescue just has someone who will come and assist in the whelping, that would be a huge help.

My favorite book on the subject is Muriel Lee's The Whelping and Rearing of Puppies.

And we can help as much as an on-line group can


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Where are all our breeders..... off enjoying Memorial Day???? watching hockey???? YOU-HOO??????? Seriously, I'm sure one will chime in soon and be able to give you good direction. My only thought would be if you do think she is going into labor, make sure that the other dogs can't get near. Also, I've seen several that have used a hard plastic kiddie pool for a whelping box.


I second the idea of a plastic kiddie pool for whelping-easy to clean, cheap and fairly easy to find this time of year.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Tahnee, funny I found the first 2 sites a couple of days ago and had already bookmarked them. The third I think I read. I even found sites that show whelping pics to familiarize myself with the visual. I've looked at whelping boxes and how to build them. I've been very busy trying to educate myself as much as possible so I can make an informed decision on what to do. I think I am going to contact a local no-kill tomorrow as well to see if assistance is possible. I have mixed feelings about this. I don't want to traumatize her if she has bonded with us with another sense of abandonment. But I do want to do what is best, whatever that is. Hence, my cry for advice.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be able to contact Kerribears. She works with a rescue in AZ. I'm just not sure where they are located. It's wonderful that you have stepped in to help.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you are doing your homework-that's great!

If you are concerned about her emotional well-being, it may be that one of the rescues has someone experienced who can come over and help during the whelping, or even the no-kill shelter may have someone.

And if not, and she does go with a rescue, Goldens are remarkably resilient and are very capable of knowing when they are with someone who cares about them.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

woodysmama said:


> Boy, was this sweet angel lucky to find you....you sound like a saint....This dog found u for a reason......Thank you so much for helping her....God works in mysterious ways.....Someday, somehow,you will be rewarded for your kindness.......


Woodysmama is so right! God does have a plan for all this. Bless you for taking her in. She will be forever grateful to you for your kindness.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to second TahneeGR's suggestion, contact the local golden club or rescue and see if they have a member willing to help you. At the very least I would expect that someone will be willing to stop over and help you set up an area for mamma and the litter. They can also give you some pointers on warning signs to watch for in case you need to call in the Vet. 

Making an assumption that she's carrying a normal size litter, she looks about seven to ten days out from delivery. She needs to be eating several small meals a day from this point forward as the puppies are about to start taking up a lot of space. (Of course this means she'll need to go out frequently as well.) 

In a pinch, a cheap kiddie pool from wallyworld works OK as a whelping box. Line the bottom with several layers of newspaper and cover with some old blankets or towels that can be easily changed and laundered. (Whelping is messy business.)


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I do not have much experience whelping, but I just wanted to say thank you for taking this girl in. Definitely get in touch with some of the members on here that are active in GR rescue in AZ. They can provide you with excellent help placing the pups when they are of age and assisting you with the birth itself. You may want to post in the breeding section on here, sometimes the breeders hang out over there...Best of luck to you and your sweet girl... does she have a name yet??

Nicole


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Phillyfisher said:


> Woodysmama is so right! God does have a plan for all this. Bless you for taking her in. She will be forever grateful to you for your kindness.


God has been stretching me so much in the last few months I'm starting to feel like Gumby. This year I (with no experience) started working for a brand new (1st year) Christian school. Talk about stretching! Thought I would get a lil break, kids last day was Thursday at noon, but she (my pregnant lil friend) showed up on the school porch Thursday at about 2 P.M. 

Thanks for the reminder as to WHO is ultimately in control. As much as I would like to think I can control this situation, I must remember He is ultimately in control, not me.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

How far south of Tuscon are you? ( I Love Arizona !!) Looking at the GRF map, it looks like Kerribears is Apache Junction.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone. You guys have been great. I posted at another site without a single response. I am very greatful to have found this message board. I have been feeding her several times a day (read that somewhere), small meals. Most of the time she doesn't finish all of it. Normally I could use my spare bedroom to put her in with a crate, swimming pool, whelping box, etc. no problem but I have company coming June 1st. Mother & father in law need a place to stay for about a week before moving out of state. I keep trying to think of a quiet place for her, in case she goes into labor before I can find a solution. I've read they start scoping out places a week or two before the blessed event. I've also read you should get them use to a spot if possible by starting early. Time is running out with so much to think about.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

I live in a small community called Rancho Sahuarita. About 20 - 25 minutes south of Tucson. In response to whether we have chosen a name, we have bounced around several. I like the name Sedona as she reminds me of the colors there & it's beauty.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It sounds like she has found a home. I like the name Sedona.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sedona..... love it !!!! One of my favorite places too. As a kid ( MANY years ago ) we used to love to go to Slide ROck and fish in Oak Creek Canyon. She does seem as if she's made a place in your heart ( goldens have a knack for doing that !!). We'll be saying prayers that you get lots of good info and that she has an easy delivery and healthy pups.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi. I live in Bishop CA, on the eastern side of the Sierra Nevada mountains. I do Golden Retirever Rescue, and have taken in a young pregnant Golden before. I'd be happy to take her, whelp pups and find homes for them.

Here's some pictures of Tessa with her pups. She delivered nine pups and one stillborn the day after she arrived. I have four other dogs, all used to extra dogs, and pups. Three of them were here when Tessa was.

I'm pretty sure we could arange transport.

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Margaret.... that was such a shock to scroll down and see all those black puppies !!!! ROFL. She looks so petite to have all those big bruisers hanging off her. You are such a doll to offer a helping hand .... seems like the golden world is just filled with golden humans too !!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Margaret, I thought you had retired from rescue!?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thank you Faye for enforming me of this thread...

Phelan.froggy, I just PM'd you so shot me a email or call me Ok?
Would love to help out anyway possible...

Kerri


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Ann, yep retired, but I still do a few rescues..just not lots and not continuously. Puppies would be a refreshing change of pace, and a rewarding summer project! 

Margaret


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh, i hope this works out with either one of you gals - thanks for the offers of help!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Hi Ann, yep retired, but I still do a few rescues..just not lots and not continuously. Puppies would be a refreshing change of pace, and a rewarding summer project!
> 
> Margaret


And I know someone who took a few rides with you to rescue some pups!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...just read through this thread. I don't have any advice...just wanted to welcome you and say that I'm so glad you found us!! :wave: You will get tons of support here!


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

*Woohoo!*

Thanks to Kerribear's Golden Kids who contacted a friend who lives in Tucson, it sounds like our precious lil Golden may have a good place to have her babies.:woot2:

Many, many thanks Kerribear :You_Rock_


Thank you everyone for all your responses, advice, etc. I will keep you all informed and current with new info as it comes in.

Woot Woot!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!!!! Sedona knew what she was doing when she picked you to find her  It sounds like everything is going to work out well.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Great news! be sure and keep us updated!


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Now that I am more relaxed, I thought I would share photos of my other very much loved buddies. I uploaded photos to my album, for those interested.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Your dogs are lovely! The male especially has a really cool look.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I dn't have any whelping advise, but I wanted to add to the thank yous! Your furry family looks great and Sedona is one lucky girl! Do let us now what is happening....... this is agreat site for support and info, as you are discovering....keep us posted. Sending good thoughts and prayers....and:crossfing for you, Sedona, and the pups!:wave:


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Your babies are gorgeous!!! I am also a Petfinder member. Thank u for going above and beyond for this girl, I love the name!!

Nicole


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

The members of this forum are great!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Kerri was able to help you find someone that could help you and Sedona. Bleass you for taking her in, so many people would just walk away unfortunately. Please keep us updated. You may not own a golden but you are a animal lover and that is basicaly all what we really are here. Just have goldens as our main pets. And we would love to see more pictures of your furkids. We love all animals.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Carol. I just posted more pics of existing furry family members and lil Mama. My family is very likely to make this the lil Golden Mama's home eventually. To have her puppies here at our home is just not the best place for her to do so considering I do not know how my current dogs would react to this unkown situation. I would feel horrible if something were to go wrong and I had kept her here for my own selfish motives. I plan to keep giving updates, as it's always nice to hear good news. There are soooo many sad, heartbreaking cases out there. I just don't understand the motives of people sometimes. I can't relate. I've been an animal lover for as long as I can remember. As a little girl about 5 I was bitten by a Dobie who turned on me suddenly. My mom said there was no warning or explanation. The owners put that dog down, I felt horrible. I still have the scar on my arm. But even that did not change my adoration for dogs and animals. I hope our family will be a Golden family in the future, so I have lots of pics to share with my new friends here. The family still hasn't agreed on a name yet. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I love Sedona!! Very unique and beautiful! Glad to hear you guys want to keep momma, you will be truly blessed as we all are to have a Golden in your life


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Phelan.froggy said:


> Thank you Carol. I just posted more pics of existing furry family members and lil Mama. My family is very likely to make this the lil Golden Mama's home eventually. To have her puppies here at our home is just not the best place for her to do so considering I do not know how my current dogs would react to this unkown situation. I would feel horrible if something were to go wrong and I had kept her here for my own selfish motives. I plan to keep giving updates, as it's always nice to hear good news. There are soooo many sad, heartbreaking cases out there. I just don't understand the motives of people sometimes. I can't relate. I've been an animal lover for as long as I can remember. As a little girl about 5 I was bitten by a Dobie who turned on me suddenly. My mom said there was no warning or explanation. The owners put that dog down, I felt horrible. I still have the scar on my arm. But even that did not change my adoration for dogs and animals. I hope our family will be a Golden family in the future, so I have lots of pics to share with my new friends here. The family still hasn't agreed on a name yet. Anyone have any ideas?


 
Oh I do so hope you can keep Mama once her motherly duties are done. It will be fun to see what these pups look like. I think you'll find once you've lost your heart to a golden, it's a love like no other. I, too, have always been an animal lover. As a kid, I took every stray animal imaginable. Luckily my parents were very accomodating--- HA!! Now our family is strictly dogs...... 2 golden littermate sisters, 1 resuced male springer and an old Aussie girl that my son found years ago on Christmas Eve. Can't wait for more updates and I'll have to go right now to look at your new pics.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for taking Sedona in and finding the right place for her to have her pups. I think if your family decides to become her home you will find yourself verrrrry blessed. Our Summer came to us after being given up by her family after having 9 pups before she turned a year old (they just didn't know how she got that way!). We have now had her almost 2 years and she is absolutely the sweetest dog I have ever had (which has been many over the years). I am now a converted golden nut and have been doing my best to talk DH into another, but we're kind of full right now (5 total). Good luck and please continue to keep us posted! T.


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

I love the name Sedona! 

:wavey: I'm the one that's going to take her in for the time being, kerribear contacted me last night and she's coming via "special delivery" later today! I'm a vet tech and will be bringing her into our clinic tomorrow where she will get the once over by our vet and whatever she needs done will be done. 

I'm looking forward to caring for Sedona and her pups and will try to keep everyone updated!


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Everyone should check out Canvasjockey Carole's art work. It's beautiful! She has a link at the bottom of her post. I especially love her Equine Gallery. Go check it out!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you bless you bless you. She is such a doll baby and I think all of us were just thankful that she has found help. So hope that her exam tomorrow finds that all is well... we'll be anxious to hear.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for stepping up to help this mom to be!!

It's threads like these that keep me hooked on GRF. It is the people here and the way things get accomplished.......it is just amazing!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Carole your artwork is gorgeous!! You have a true gift!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Can you imagine what this world would be like if every single person were like the ones here, taking in the stray mama to be, another taking to her bring those babies into the world, etc. There would be s mjuch peace and good things for all these animals--and no strays to have to worry about because the oners would never abondon them. Bless you all.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sedona's luck changed the day she met you , Bless you, Sedona and her puppies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTn*

GoldenGirlTN:

Is that your dog-Gorgeous!!!!!

I want your swimming pool!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PhelanFroggy*

PhelanFroggy:

Where are the pictures of the pregnant Golden Girl you rescued?
I can't find them!
You are a Dog Angel!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen,

Go to PhelanFroggy's profile page, there you will find album with momma to be pictures


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie:

thanks for the instructions!

What a beautiful Golden Ret. Momma to be!!!


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Well...lil Mamma is at her Foster mom's home now. She seemed pretty relaxed there, must be that Golden ability to detect good people instinct. Carole says she will upload photos as she takes them, and maybe the x-rays too so everyone can be kept up to date. She also thought lil Mamma was close to being due. I am very thankful she is in such good hands. Thank you all for the nice comments. Now we can wait in anticipation:curtain:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Phelan.froggy said:


> Well...lil Mamma is at her Foster mom's home now. She seemed pretty relaxed there, must be that Golden ability to detect good people instinct. Carole says she will upload photos as she takes them, and maybe the x-rays too so everyone can be kept up to date. She also thought lil Mamma was close to being due. I am very thankful she is in such good hands. Thank you all for the nice comments. Now we can wait in anticipation:curtain:


these are the things we live for on here.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

We still haven't decided on a name yet. How bout we take ideas and a poll as to what lil Mamma's name should be. Something fairly original. Sedona is a good one. How about other ideas?

Although looks like it might be Sedona. Looks like Canvasjockey is already busy with pics.:heartbeat


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought about Juno, the title character in the movie about a teenage girl who gets pregnant - but I haven't actually seen the movie so I don't know if that would work. I do like Sedona, and another Arizona-y name I've always liked is Bisbee.

She's settled in just fine, is going through the important stuff, slept a little, ate some, pooped, then retired to her crate for another nap. I did put a couple pics in my album, but couldn't really get good photos of her since it was getting dark (and now is dark). 

She'll come to work with me tomorrow, where we can get a better idea of her status. She's definitely preggers, and far along, and my guess is about a year old give or take a few months.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks canvasjockey for all you have done/are doing. Please let us know how her visit goes...


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! I've updated with a report on our visit to my vets on this thread...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=36675


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sedona*

I LOVE THE NAME SEDONA!!
I think it's perfect for her!

The lady that said we live FOR Warm & Fuzzy Stories like Sedona's on this forum is CORRECT!!!!
*Now you will have to pick out puppy names.*


----------

